# Iraqi Looters



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well done on a magnificent military campaign and victory for the Allied forces. The odds were soooo against you. Â Lets hope you don't have another Belfast on your hands:-X

000's killed 10s of 000's maimed. Â Some Iraqis showing their true colours and looting like scummy common thieves. Revenge killings and lynchings rife. Animals.

Rumsfeld turning his attention to Syria and Iran.

Oh the world is such a better place this AM thanks to our wonderful global leaders.

There will be payback for US/GB - I dread to think what and when. Â Arabs have long memories.

Fucking idiots Bush and Blair.

I am nearly as upset about this as I am about flotsam excretia.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Good.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Good.


twat.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Arabs have long memories.


Did you read the Guardian yesterday? They had some really disturbing pictures, including one of a boy sitting in his mothers blood, with her bleeding to death on a stretcher next to him. What are the odds of him and others like him growing up to resent the west? Hmmm.... how about 100%. I think we have just created another generation of people we will call terrorists. This is great! Now we will have all the excuse we need to go back and blow them up in a few years... 

phoTToniq


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Some of those scenes have been quite funny though, like the bloke towing the boat along the road. I am not sure if he expects it to float by the time he reaches water, with the hull deposited all along the highways :.

Seeing as how it has been an ultimate reality TV show, perhaps they should introduce some audience interaction. We could vote each week on what problem will be presented to the Iraqi people, & then sit back to watch the anarchy which ensues. :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Seeing as how it has been an ultimate reality TV show, perhaps they should introduce some audience interaction. We could vote each week on what problem will be presented to the Iraqi people, & then sit back to watch the anarchy which ensues. Â :


Maybe they could fly out LLB, Mrs Smiley, and the changing rooms team ... :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Can they install that really really annoying labour woman in charge of Iraq? Then we should bomb them again. She is soooooooo annoying (not the one who threatened to resign, even though she is also really annoying). I think I am on about patricia hewitt. Perhaps we could test suspected WMD on her, although I suspect she would be immune. Â :


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Did you read the Guardian yesterday? Â They had some really disturbing pictures, including one of a boy sitting in his mothers blood, with her bleeding to death on a stretcher next to him. Â What are the odds of him and others like him growing up to resent the west? Â Hmmm.... how about 100%. Â I think we have just created another generation of people we will call terrorists. Â This is great! Â Now we will have all the excuse we need to go back and blow them up in a few years...
> 
> phoTToniq


What about the photos of obviously relieved and delighted Iraqis who didn't suffer? Will they grow up to hate the West? I doubt it.

Oh, and twat.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Oh, and twat.


lol, you missed out a Â . Or perhaps a Â :.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> lol, you missed out a Â . Or perhaps a Â :.


 :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Oh, and twat.


you twat.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> What about the photos of obviously relieved and delighted Iraqis who didn't suffer? Will they grow up to hate the West? I doubt it.


They may yet grow up to hate the west - depending on what happens next with the setting up of the administration. Anyway - I hope they don't. I hope things work out great for them. It is pretty uplifting to see them free of that twat sadam. It didn't need to be done this way though...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Well done on a magnificent military campaign and victory for the Allied forces. The odds were soooo against you.


Get over it. It was a brilliantly executed military plan,



> 000's killed 10s of 000's maimed.


No point in quoting statistics unless you have independently verified information. Al Jazzeera TV et al does not fall into this category.



> Â Some Iraqis showing their true colours and looting like scummy common thieves. Revenge killings and lynchings rife.


yes it's a real tragedy isn't it. Bully boys and Secret Police finally getting their just desserts.



> Rumsfeld turning his attention to Syria and Iran.


No doubt, they'll be after oil.



> Fucking idiots Bush and Blair.


I understand they speak highly of you as well,Gary.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

http://argument.independent.co.uk/comme ... ory=395707

Robert Fisk: A day that began with shellfire ended with a once-oppressed people walking like giants
10 April 2003 (The Independent, London)

The Americans "liberated" Baghdad yesterday, destroyed the centre of Saddam Hussein's quarter-century of brutal dictatorial power but brought behind them an army of looters who unleashed upon the ancient city a reign of pillage and anarchy. It was a day that began with shellfire and air strikes and blood-bloated hospitals and ended with the ritual destruction of the dictator's statues. The mobs shrieked their delight. Men who, for 25 years, had grovellingly obeyed Saddam's most humble secret policeman turned into giants, bellowing their hatred of the Iraqi leader as his vast and monstrous statues thundered to the ground.

"It is the beginning of our new freedom," an Iraqi shopkeeper shouted at me. Then he paused, and asked: "What do the Americans want from us now?' The great Lebanese poet Kalil Gibran once wrote that *he pitied the nation that welcomed its tyrants with trumpetings and dismissed them with hootings of derision.* And the people of Baghdad performed this same deadly ritual yesterday, forgetting that they â€" or their parents â€" had behaved in identical fashion when the Arab Socialist Baath Party destroyed the previous dictatorship of Iraq's generals and princes. Forgetting, too, that the "liberators" were a new and alien and all-powerful occupying force with neither culture nor language nor race nor religion to unite them with Iraq.... "


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> It didn't need to be done this way though...


Just out of curiosity,how would you of gotten rid of Saddam ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As if they went there to help the Iraqi people...they don't give a shit about them.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Get over it. It was a brilliantly executed military plan,
> 
> No point in quoting statistics unless you have independently verified information. Al Jazzeera TV et al does not fall into this category.
> 
> ...


1. $50 billion spend on people and technology. Â Greatest military power on planet invading ill-equipped rabble in tents and sandals. Utterly brilliant. Â Some people will never get over it.  

2. Fuck stats. It is obvious to most people that fatalities will end up in the thousands, wounded casualties are already estimated by Red Cross as being at least 50,000 innocents. Still, without an official census, that doesn't count. Is that what you are saying? Â Heartless denial.

3. Just desserts? Â Doesn't liberation bring justice and fair trial to all? It's not all about bully boys etc - that is minority - most is regional tribalism between 3 tribes. Â Ignorance

4. Oil? Â Absolutely not. : : Â No they just want every body to love each other and maybe frequent Starbucks. Â All of them (muslims) deep inside will just love being invaded and ruled by Christians. Arrogance.

5. This will cost Blair the next general election. A ray of hope..... ( I won't be standing )


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

This should head back to the other post!

The MAP guru is also asking the same question I have been. Unless those that oppose the war are in heartless denial over the consequences of a brutal dictatorship.

Lets change the tack on this - instead of criticisim - why not some constructive points.

I'll give you a starting point:

It didn't need to be done this way though... What should have been done to free the people from the regime was [insert answer here]

No more comments on my last post on the other thread about Iraq (and no not the e-bay thread  )

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> This should head back to the other post!
> 
> The MAP guru is also asking the same question I have been. Unless those that oppose the war are in heartless denial over the consequences of a brutal dictatorship.
> 
> ...


convert them to Christianity


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or Judasim.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or NUKE THEM ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or get on with middle east peace issue and quid pro quo the Arab nations toi deal with Saddam.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or drop million $$ on Iraq with change-propaganda, and luxury goods, lift embargos on medical supplies and food and use all of this to ridicule and undermine SH; whilst continuing with UN weapons inspectorate.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or concentrate on the dictators in the world who pose a real threat to the west.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or just run their own fucking countries properly and get their foreign policies in better shape.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

the list is endless that could avoid killing anyone but SH


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

But it's too late and the damage is done.

Killing innocent Arabs will not go unpunished.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

When does a rant become a tirade


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Thing is, the news appears to be making quite 'light news' of the looting. All of the reports I have seen appear to be in a very non-serious way, such as showing the arab who nicked the horse, proudly walking along the road with it. Quite what he will do with it I dont know.

He will probably open a Kebab shop now to feed the marines


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No point in quoting statistics unless you have independently verified information. Al Jazzeera TV et al does not fall into this category.


S'funny how Bush didn't have any independently verified information either on true extent of Saddams alleged killing of his own people before invading. Â CNN does not fall into this category


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Thing is, the news appears to be making quite 'light news' of the looting. All of the reports I have seen appear to be in a very non-serious way, such as showing the arab who nicked the horse, proudly walking along the road with it. Quite what he will do with it I dont know.
> 
> He will probably open a Kebab shop now to feed the marines


LOL ;D

My wife, who is keen on horses, tells me that the horse in question is a very finely bred animal that will probably not survive dus to it's dietry and exercice reqs. So large doner it is with extra chilli for GI Joe. Hope he doesnt get the shits


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

What should have been is that the west should have stopped supporting non democratic regimes in the region - including Saudi govt. Â What would THEN have happened is that democratic govt's would have come in to power after overthrowing their selfish and nonrepresentitive govt's and these govt's would have freed the iraqi people of the shackles of their oppression.

An oppression which the west is in great part responsible - you all know that the west are the ones who kept SH in power for the longest period of time.

The balance of power has been messed up so badly by the west in that region. They believe in market forces and not interfering with the market in order for it to reach equilibrium. However, they are not happy to apply this to foreign policy. They interfere, meddle, manipulate, and break everything they touch. They are the fecal equivelant of Midas - all they touch turns to shit - shit which then fertilizes the soil that feeds their overconsuming inefficient and greedy nations.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What should have been is that the west should have stopped supporting non democratic regimes in the region - including Saudi govt. Â What would THEN have happened is that democratic govt's would have come in to power after overthrowing their selfish and nonrepresentitive govt's and these govt's would have freed the iraqi people of the shackles of their oppression.
> 
> An oppression which the west is in great part responsible - you all know that the west are the ones who kept SH in power for the longest period of time.
> 
> The balance of power has been messed up so badly by the west in that region. Â They believe in market forces and not interfering with the market in order for it to reach equilibrium. Â However, they are not happy to apply this to foreign policy. Â They interfere, meddle, manipulate, and break everything they touch. Â They are the fecal equivelant of Midas - all they touch turns to shit - shit which then fertilizes the soil that feeds their overconsuming inefficient and greedy nations.


Yes but we do need stability in the region for marketing purposes.

Because within 5 years the West will _again_ be selling weapons to whatever administration is rigged sorry voted into power in Iraq by the CIA. Bush is of course exceptional at elections as we all know.

That's why no one understands democracy like the yanks.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

don't know about the iraquis looting, but i reckon that if the people in this country were deprived of food for three days there would be broken windows in every kind of food shop from land's end etc etc :-/


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1049960018;start=30#33 date=04/12/03 at 12:21:56]don't know about the iraquis looting, but i reckon that if the people in this country were deprived of food for three days there would be broken windows in every kind of food shop from land's end etc etc Â :-/


... including hospitals :-/

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> What should have been is that the west should have stopped supporting non democratic regimes in the region - including Saudi govt. Â


Never happened, and too late for that now Â ;D



> What would THEN have happened is that democratic govt's would have come in to power after overthrowing their selfish and nonrepresentitive govt's and these govt's would have freed the iraqi people of the shackles of their oppression.


You mean the 'democratic' governments of Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey and Iran?



> An oppression which the west is in great part responsible - you all know that the west are the ones who kept SH in power for the longest period of time.


May be, but we certainly haven't supported him for the last 12 years! After 12 years of sanctions, Saddam was showing no signs of leaving, with the Iraqi people under _his_ oppression



> The balance of power has been messed up so badly by the west in that region. Â They believe in market forces and not interfering with the market in order for it to reach equilibrium. Â However, they are not happy to apply this to foreign policy.


You can hardly compare market traders competeting with each other over the price of vegitables, with foreign policy and dictatorship governments slaughtering their own people. If the coalition forces had not gone in, would you have been happy to sit around for another 20 years and watch 'equilibrium' free the Iraqi people?



> They interfere, meddle, manipulate, and break everything they touch. Â They are the fecal equivelant of Midas - all they touch turns to shit - shit which then fertilizes the soil that feeds their overconsuming inefficient and greedy nations.


Not sure most of the Iraqi people think that way at the moment. Greedy nations - Presumably you are living in one of these countries? Â  Rebuilding of buildings and infastructure in Iraq will help Iraqi people and the west.

MAPG has also asked you before Â - just what would your solution have been?


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

U got any more justifications for this illegal war ?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> You mean the 'democratic' governments of Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey and Iran?


Read what I wrote before posting.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I for one was against military action _without a UN mandate_ Â The point is - they (our Government's) HAVE done so, whether you like it or not. Guess we'll have to vote them out at the next election Â ;D

What has angered me, is the announcement that troops are starting to withdraw and have no intention of doing any policing work. One can only hope that the looting dies out and some sort of democratic interim government is formed. Is America so as keen to pursue the peace, as it was to pursue the war?

You accuse the 'west' of supporting the Iraq dictatorship in the past, I wonder why the French, and the Russians, didn't want to do anything? How corrupt is that?

PhoTToniq


> It didn't need to be done this way though...


...and ?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

and what?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> and what?


 :

I am no huge US fan, I can assure you, but you appear highly critical of the west and the US Gov and the action taken in Iraq, but don't offer any alternative other than:



> it didn't need to be done this way though


and your 'equilibrium' theory.

So that's 'what' Â


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I did offer an alternative!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I did offer an alternative!


Ok, yes you did 

Just hope Bush goes off the Idea of doing the same thing to Syria.


----------

